# Intel 330 (180GB) or Samsung 830 (128GB) ?



## bim27142 (Aug 2, 2012)

On top of the added capacity of course, would Intel 330 (180GB) be a better buy?

I am really torn between Samsung 830 128GB and Intel 330 180GB now... I am probably just a typical user and a casual gamer at the same time... I've read good reviews about Samsung's performance and preferred by some (if not most enthusiasts) since it's not SandForce based...

Capacity-wise, I really find the Intel 180GB just right enough for me with a little more headroom since 128GB might prove to be small eventually but I can live with that, it's controllable anyway (just need to "not" save and install a lot in this drive)... So now I am really torn which one is better for me in terms of performance overall... Between these two, price is not an issue... I can take the more expensive option between these two if it proves to be worth it...


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone?   :shadedshu


----------



## TheOne (Aug 2, 2012)

Either would be good, the Intel 330 will be faster, and it should be using a custom Intel firmware to make it more stable than other SF-2281 based drives.

But either drive would be good.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 2, 2012)

of note 330s are apparently binned 520 series 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-330-review-benchmark,3190-2.html

conclusion of a 830s review

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4520/samsung_830_series_128gb_solid_state_drive_review/index13.html

Personally i would go with the Intel SSD.  180GB means you can throw a few games on it without worry, and being binned 520s you get better performance 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-330-review-benchmark,3190-5.html

sequential performance and both the 330 and 830 are there.  Looks like the 330 gets the nod there (im sure you can go through the whole review to get a better idea).


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I also found this great review about Intel 330's... somehow I am now inclined to get the 330... 

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5817/the-intel-ssd-330-review-60gb-120gb-180gb


----------



## neoreif (Aug 3, 2012)

Just speaking based on my experience, been using the Samsung 830 128gb SSD for a week now and it is a big upgrade on performance relative from my old HDD. Before I upgraded, I was on a dilemma regarding what SSD to choose. I had the Samsung 830 128gb, the Crucial M4 128gb and the Intel 330 128gb to choose from. The review from tweaktown sold me on getting the Samsung 830 and the fact that Sandforce controlled SSD's often encounter firmware-related problems. I know it's going to be different for each and every user but as for me, the Samsung SSD's advertised performance really shows on real world PC usage! 

Boot time from the press of the power button to desktop is 35seconds!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2012)

Just get the cheaper one/one which fits your purpose better. For all intents and purposes short of benching or specific use either decision will be equal.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't go wrong. I have the 830 and love it, no issues and very reliable, never any bsod or lockups. Reviews show the ssds trading blows so if the price is the same, go bigger. Either way you'll be happy


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw an Intel 330 180GB at a local store priced around 174 USD (all in), this seems a very good deal already... Sadly, stocks are yet to arrive come Monday.


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 14, 2012)

neoreif said:


> Boot time from the press of the power button to desktop is 35seconds!



Yes indeed!

Just got myself an Intel 330 180GB finally and yes it is awesome! WEI for storage was maxed out to 7.9


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 15, 2012)

Intel might not have the fastest SSD's but they have the most reliable.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Oct 7, 2012)

How ought the testing data that shows the Samsung to be substantially faster than the Intel in all but one catagory affect the decision?


----------

